# Ave Maria for Soprano and Alto



## nrotunda (May 29, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum, so I apologize if I'm posting on the wrong board. My sister is getting married and she requested that my other sister and I sing Ave Maria. I'm a soprano and my other sister is an alto, so we have always sang together for my family and it's very special to them. We were in choirs throughout high school and college, but we are long out of college and it's been awhile since we've learned new music!

The sister that is getting married thinks of Schubert's version when she thinks of Ave Maria and this is the one that she loves. She calls it the Josh Groban version 

I explained to her that there are hundreds of different versions of Ave Maria, and that the one she loves was written for a soloist. We both agreed that it would be more special for me and the other sister to sing together.

So my question is: which version of Ave Maria would you suggest for Soprano Alto?

Her only request is that it sounds wedding-y 

I've found a bunch of sheet music but it seems that I'm only finding stuff for solo or for four part. It's difficult finding a two part.

Thanks so much!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Use the original solo version, piano and voice, perform it 'straight,' and get the copy for 'low voice.' (usually only a minor third lower than the original for soprano.)

Any soprano can handle it, and you admit you are both rusty, so it is a very safe bet for the both of you singing well and the performance sounding good.

The sentiment you sing together is met, you don't have to invent a harmony.

I would not schmaltz or cheese it up -- the straightforward original version, if done well + high emotions of it being a wedding fully satisfy on all counts.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

---------------------------------------- dupe -----------------------------------


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I would normally recommend something but rule #1 for weddings is the bride gets what she wants.


----------

